# Some Annae pics



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Some pics of my Agalychnis annae:

With Flash











Without Flash:











From the Side:










At Night:











Another Night Shot:










Just chillin:


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Great pics!

The eyes are almost hypnotic. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic animal!!!

Today I was looking for my green treefrog. I have it in an orchidarium/vivarium. 
I couldn't find him, till suddenly he moved when I accidentally touched him. He was the same color as the orchids. An amazing bright green. 
Then again, I've been studying for finals the last 5 days. My brain is swiss cheese now.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

He looks so damned relaxed! Especially in the last picture. Great looking frog, I might have to look into them sometime. If only I had the funds to make vivs and buy frogs.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

That' s a ice looking frog.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool. I don't think I like them as much as A. callidryas jsut for the simple coloration fact, but it used to be a rare frog, not sure if they still are...?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Fantastic animal!!!
> 
> Today I was looking for my green treefrog. I have it in an orchidarium/vivarium.
> I couldn't find him, till suddenly he moved when I accidentally touched him. He was the same color as the orchids. An amazing bright green.
> Then again, I've been studying for finals the last 5 days. My brain is swiss cheese now.


I have finals now too, i have been studying for 2 weeks strait, 7 hours a day.
my brain is past cheese, it is now mountain dew, and other assorted energy drinks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Good luck with them finals!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Good luck with them finals!


I'm gonna need it too, my parents said that if i get a 3.0 or higher then they will get me an atv


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah good luck.

And regarding callidryas and annae, keep both and then tell me you still prefer callidryas.

Have a good one,

Luke


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

whats an atv?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> whats an atv?


 :shock: a 4 wheeler?!!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

lukebalsavich said:


> yeah good luck.
> 
> And regarding callidryas and annae, keep both and then tell me you still prefer callidryas.
> 
> ...


I'm curious?


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

The annae seem more active than the callidryas, even while feeding. My juveniles often wake up during the day if I put food in while the callidryas won't wake up unless you pry then off the leaf or glass (and this doesn't even work all the time!).

Just a much more active frog in my opinion.


Luke


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice frogs those are standard red eyes, yes? Or did I miss something?

Ha ha we don't have finals at my school...or any tests at all actually...just in math and zoos and aquariums?


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

black_envy: Those are not standard red eyes (Agalychnis callidryas), they are actually Agalychnis annae, which is a species found in Costa Rica that is experiencing severe decline. They differ from callidryas is a number of ways. 

They tend to have blue sides, pinkish underneith, with yellow to gold eyes. They also have fairly extensive digital webbing (not as much as A. spurrelli). 
This species are now found exclusively near the polluted streams around San Jose (Costa Rica's capital).

Red Eyes tend to have red-orange eyes, orange feet, with a blue to purple (or sometimes yellow) side with white or yellow lines across the blue.

Agalychnis callidryas (Red Eye Leaf Frog):










Agalychnis annae (Yellow Eye Leaf Frog, Blue Sided Leaf Frog):








(this is a juv. without much blue yet)



Hope that clarifies it a little.[/img]


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

thong_monster said:


> Great pics!
> 
> The eyes are almost hypnotic. :shock:


Hypnotoad!


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

> titan501x Posted: Mon Jan 22, 2007 12:57 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Damn, I miss futurama.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Damn, I miss futurama.[/quote]

its on cartoon network at 10:30-11:30 pm


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Ya, but those are reruns arent they?

Hopefully they will make a comeback like Family Guy. It was a great show when it was initally aired on Fox but they were no match for primetime lineups back then.

(sry for off-topic)


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

thong_monster said:


> Ya, but those are reruns arent they?
> 
> Hopefully they will make a comeback like Family Guy. It was a great show when it was initally aired on Fox but they were no match for primetime lineups back then.
> 
> (sry for off-topic)


yea, but still! you could still watch!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice frogs!

Ill end the off-topicness here- They ARE making new futuramas, 2008 on comedy central i believe.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Rambo67 said:


> They ARE making new futuramas, 2008 on comedy central i believe.


Yea!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Rambo67 said:


> They ARE making new futuramas, 2008 on comedy central i believe.


Yea!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I finally got a pic of their viv last week (the same pic is posted elsewhere, I am not sure if that is breaking forum rules?).

It is a 35 gallon hex with a flase bottom, freestanding background/waterfall and pond. The plants are mostly pothos, monstera, and few others (nothing too amazing).


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

how do you find them in that!? I think i would have trouble finding them!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

They are pretty conspicuous at night, but it can be challenging during the day. Though they seem to have their preferred perches.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Rambo67 said:


> Nice frogs!
> 
> Ill end the off-topicness here- They ARE making new futuramas, 2008 on comedy central i believe.


No way. Are you serious?? I hope its Matt Groening and not some shmoe.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

For those of you that want to talk Futurama, here an exclusively-futurama message board: 
http://www.peelified.com/cgi-bin/Futurama/Ultimate.cgi


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Luke, gorgeous viv! "Nothing too spectacular" except for a blooming Phalaenopsis! 

How did you come by the annae? How many do you keep in that viv? How long have you had them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice Phalaenopsis!!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I got the annae from a couple of different people.. but they all came from the same breeding groups. A few people in Madison have them, and I know of several others working with them. I am looking for more people with frogs of this genus (and other phylomedusine frogs) so pm me if you would like like to talk about them.

The orchid I bought because it was a good deal ($9.00 at Home Depot)and threw in there to see if it would live on the wood without being mounted and just sitting on driftwood. I have been thinking about putting a larger orchid in that viv for a while and thought I would try it with a less expensive orchid first (especially since tree frogs can be so rough on plants-they have already destroyed 3 air plants!) It seems to be doing well so far as it is still in full bloom and the leaves are all still healthy-looking.. so I am pretty happy about that.

This viv currently houses 3 frogs. Thanks for the comments~!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I borrowed a camera from a friend and took a few more shots.. sorry for the double-post.. I am not sure when I will have a camera again! 

_a peek over the pothos_









_from the top_









_looking up at freedom_









_into the waterfall_









_you can see the blue sides and the lighter green where the hind legs had covered when sleeping (and the dying orchid petal)_


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome pics!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks titan ~! 
Which is the best photo? I think I am going to frame one and give one to my father and my wife's mother. I am thinking the first but am not sure!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome pics and frog!!

I personnally like the first and the last ones... so IDK it's hard to decide...


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

yea, the first one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

ThAT first pic is too cool!! Nice!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I wasn't impressed much with annae at first but wow...now I can see why they are prized for more than their rarity. Totally different look compared to callidryas.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

amazing pictures! I like the second picture myself. thanks again for posting them.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks for the comments. I decided to go with the first one.


----------



## Dendromad (Jul 4, 2006)

> I am looking for more people with frogs of this genus (and other phylomedusine frogs)


I look after the following Phyllomedusine frogs and have bred many of them:
_Agalychnis annae_ (bred)
_A. callidryas_ (bred)
_A. moreleti_
_A. saltator_ (Bred)
_A. spurrelli_ (tried 2 breed a number of times and had in amplexus 
lots but no spawning!)

_Cruziohyla calcarifer_ (bred). We also had 4 _C. craspedepus _a few years back but sadly were old and all male and gradually we lost them all!

_Phyllomedusa bicolor_
_P. hypochondrialis azurea_
_P. lemur_ (Costa Rican) (Bred)
_P. lemur_ (Panamanian)[/i]
Also had _P. sauvagi _a little while ago.


----------



## frogfan (Jun 24, 2005)

Dendromad said:


> > I am looking for more people with frogs of this genus (and other phylomedusine frogs)
> 
> 
> I look after the following Phyllomedusine frogs and have bred many of them:
> ...


Are you offering any of these frogs for sale?


----------



## Dendromad (Jul 4, 2006)

> Are you offering any of these frogs for sale?


No, they are part of our Museum collection.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

It has been a while, thought I would post a couple update photos. All frogs are well and the male is calling like crazy.




























At night










The 35 gallon hex. I liked the 35 hex so much I am using to same to make a rain chamber (currently have a construction journal posted).


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, they look like large frogs, similar to the moreletii. Can you see any eggs developing in the females? What are you offering for food? Have you been cycling them? Cool/dryer/less food, like other tropical tree frogs? Now boosting food, warmer temps and rain chamber?

Spill it :twisted:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Man I love these guys! Thanks for the great pictures. I saw them for the first time in person about 8 months ago, and man, pictures just dont do these guys justice. Not as flashy as the callidryas but amazing in their own right. Someday when I have experience with agalychnis I would love to have some.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Dendromad said:


> > I am looking for more people with frogs of this genus (and other phylomedusine frogs)
> 
> 
> I look after the following Phyllomedusine frogs and have bred many of them:
> ...


Wow. How did you come by the Annae, Saltator and Spurrelli and Calcarifer(!) ? These are rare frogs. Do you work in a Zoo?

How do the Annae get inside the US anyway? They're a highly endangered species, living in just a tiny part of Costa Rica... :?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

And the stock they were bred from has been around a long time... most of the listed frogs have been imported in the past, tho very few have lived to still have offspring in the present. I've worked with a handful of the different Phyllomedusines at a zoological institution, and only wish they were still around (or at least still had offspring around!).

My personal "zoo" consists only of A. moreletii right now but I do find the annae very interesting  I hope the juvies available a while ago will soon be reproducing adults!! I've heard they are harder to breed... what seems to be the problem with breeding them? Getting the females to have eggs, calling, amplexus, what?


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2006)

In my lmited experience, I doesn't seem Annae are any more difficult to breed than moreletii or calidryas. At least in terms of producing eggs. As I mentioned in the other phyllomedusa thread, I have a 1.5 group pf Annae that I acquired from SDR in April 2006. As of last fall, I hadn't tried to breed them and hadn't cycled them. But just to try, around Thanksgiving, I put the male with 2 of the 'plumpest' females (I keep the sexes separate while not breeding) into the rainchamber, and within 48 hours both females produced clutches of eggs. Unfortunately, both clutches were infertile, but, to be fair, the conditions were less than ideal (first-time/inexperienced breeders, only one male, no cycling). I have gotten similar (disappointing) results with young (~2 yrs old), first-timer moreleti and calidryas, so I don't think its anything particular to annae (although maybe they take longer to mature?). And I am currently cycling the male and the 3 females I didn't use in November, so I should be ready to try again around march/april. Hopefully, I'll have better news to report.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

"How do the Annae get inside the US anyway? They're a highly endangered species, living in just a tiny part of Costa Rica... "

Agalychnis annae, while endangered CR, is still quite common in a number of places in Costa Rica, specifically the San Jose area. It has been speculated that the frogs are actually hardier (in terms of dealing with pollution) than the chytrid fungus killing them in the more prestine habitats (the frog has disappeared from most of its range, much of which in protected areas (Monteverde Cloud Forest Preserve for instance). It is not uncommon to see this frog though, and if you go to Costa Rica and visit the right spots, you can see it.

I also know of a couple people in CR that are breeding this species (and others). 

I have not been cycling them normally, and the male calls most during storms or shortly beforehand. I think a change in barometric pressure will really get these guys going. Also having more males than females might help, since this genus is known for significant male-competition during breeding. Unfortunately, I only have one male and three females.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, it sounds like more males are needed for these breeding projects! Especially since the male competition seems to be so important... I think all you annae keepers need to get together and get your males together, and cycle the females thru the group of males... handy the males can breed multiple times  But yeah, would be suprised that age has something to do with it too.


----------



## alfrog (Oct 19, 2007)

*Costa Rica*

Since Costa Rica was mentioned I thought I'd sneak this in here. I will be going to Costa Rica April 5th for a week (with relatives) so if anyone has any info on frog or butterfly related activities, eg especially good localities to see them I would be very interested to hear about them. Thanks!


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

They sound like great frogs. Hopefully some experts succeed in breeding them in large amounts and Europeans like me might get them in the future. That would be amazing.


----------

